# Aging goat meat?



## Sherryr

How long do you age goat meat?
Or do you age it at all?
I have read on the internet some age them for 4 days 7 days and 10 days some don't do it at all.
What do ya do?:question:


----------



## Tenacross

It's a great question. I would ask a butcher if you could. With a beef, the carcass is covered in
fat which protects the meat while it hangs. I'm not sure a goat carcass would have much fat
on the outside and the meat might dry out if it were to hang for long?


----------



## HoosierShadow

I wondered about this too. We butchered a buckling earlier this month, or first home grown meat goat for butchering, and my husband/his brother/grandfather did it the night before, they cleaned the meat and put it in a large cooking pot to sit overnight with seasonings/fruit and cooked it the next day. I thought you were supposed to hang it and let it age, but my husband said with goat meat you don't have too do that. 

I don't like goat meat myself, but my husband and kids do. I did try a 'taco' from the little dinner party we had and it didn't have as strong a flavor as previous goat meat, and was tender. The buckling was 5mo.


----------



## Arkie

I've never dressed a goat, but I'd expect to do it just as I do deer. Hang, skin, gut, then leave carcass hanging for 24hrs in air conditioned outbuilding (approx 65deg), then quarter and leave in fridge another 24hrs before placing in kitchen sink and walking away as my wife puts it up in the freezer to her satisfaction.

Bob


----------



## Sherryr

Thanks for replying. On youtube theirs a lady who said the one she was cutting up has hung for 10 days at the butcher it look good. I was thinking I will let it hang for 7 days I have a small freezer I can set the temp at 38 ,40 deg. I don't know any butchers here. I was told the closes one was 1hr 15 min away. I heard this make them more tender. If anyone find out please let us know. I will try to talk to a butcher. Thank you Sherry


----------



## pennyspasture

My experience is with venison, but should be the same with goat. There is very little fat on both deer and goats. Because of this IMO you do not want to let your goat hang for a week, or you might expect your meat to have a strong flavor. Hanging an animal usually is to let the fat/meat age together.


----------



## Sherryr

Pennyspasture Thanks for the tip I will keep that in mind.
Sherry


----------

